# Need resources in Missouri, dog siezed to be put down



## SoCalPitGal

Hello. I am helping somebody who reached out in a private group I belong to on FB. Their dog has been siezed under MO. statute 578.024. They will put the dog down if no appeal is filed. 
The dog has no priors, no bites, this incident, the dog was running and jumped on somebody and knocked them down, injury to knee and elbow. 
I can not find the definitions for the state of missouri regarding what defines a dangerous dog. 
The local sheriff dept, that impounded the dog can not provide information about where the hearing will be held, or any information regarding the rules and procedures for the hearing. The dog is currently being held in a crate outside a veterinary office. The county has no animal control, or shelter. 
I spoke to the sheriff dept. today, was told to mail the appeal to the sheriff dept. The dog owner went to drop off the letter and was told to file at the court house. 
It seems to me that this siezure and the threat to put the dog down is based on the sheriff assuming that the dog owner would not know how to appeal, or the process required to save their dog. The owner was told initially they would get the dog back in ten days, then they get the letter in the mail saying the dog will be put to sleep. 
Any links or resources to help save this dog will be so very much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## samsantana54

SoCalPitGal said:


> Hello. I am helping somebody who reached out in a private group I belong to on FB. Their dog has been siezed under MO. statute 578.024. They will put the dog down if no appeal is filed.
> The dog has no priors, no bites, this incident, the dog was running and jumped on somebody and knocked them down, injury to knee and elbow.
> I can not find the definitions for the state of missouri regarding what defines a dangerous dog.
> The local sheriff dept, that impounded the dog can not provide information about where the hearing will be held, or any information regarding the rules and procedures for the hearing. The dog is currently being held in a crate outside a veterinary office. The county has no animal control, or shelter.
> I spoke to the sheriff dept. today, was told to mail the appeal to the sheriff dept. The dog owner went to drop off the letter and was told to file at the court house.
> It seems to me that this siezure and the threat to put the dog down is based on the sheriff assuming that the dog owner would not know how to appeal, or the process required to save their dog. The owner was told initially they would get the dog back in ten days, then they get the letter in the mail saying the dog will be put to sleep.
> Any links or resources to help save this dog will be so very much appreciated. Thank you.


I'd take my dog back by force, bust in there and take him/her back and leave the state...

Sent from my LG-SP200 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackpitowner

I use to live in Missouri and it's a backward state when it comes to pitbulls. I'm sorry but police have been known to shoot and kill pitbulls even if they arent even doing anything. I'm glad to be back in California where they are a lot more understanding about pits.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dogma

Don’t know much as far as legal stuff, but if it were me, I’d be contacting a lawyer for a cease and desist order and contacting various news outlets about the sheriff’s high-handed methods of seizing a dog who didn’t even bite anyone, pointing out that ANY dog larger than a cocker spaniel is capable of knocking down an adult. Is the sheriff going to seize someone’s Lab next and kill it? I’d also want to find out if the sheriff is guilty of animal cruelty, in keeping a dog crated 24/7 outside in all weather conditions.
Not sure how far from St. Louis they are, but they might try contacting Stray Rescue, too, who does a lot with rescuing pit bulls. They might have some suggestions.


----------

